# Home grooming



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

So Maggie is just at the 10month mark and after lots of hard work is finally sitting still enough, with lots of bribes, to let me near her face with the scissors. I honestly thought we would never get there but all the hard work is paying off she protests about brushing etc at first but then just settles down and accepts it!

Here is the equipment I have for grooming: old kitchen scissors, slicker brush and pet head shampoo, conditioner and deoderising spray! Now I'm sure I am missing some vital equipment and prob comiting (sp?) some big sins! But I'm sure u lovely people will advise me further! I still want to take her to a groomer but I news to cut around her eyes in between or she bumps into things lol! 

Another question I have is drying! I bathed her today and as always she is now in her bed wrapped in blankets shivering! She is always patted dry and given a bit of a blast with the hair dryer but her coat seems to absorb the water! There is no drying it. Any tips for this prob would be appreciated!

Final question is about the dreaded matts, she seems to only get really stubborn ones under her ears and I can't seem to get rid of them so again any hints and tips would be helpful. Thanks guys!!!

Looking sorry for herself after her bath!









Shivering after her bath!









Emma x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi an aquasorb towel is a great help in drying the coat, its a bit like a Chamois cloth and is much much better at absorbing the exess water after a bath, I wouldn't be without mine.
It is also woth investing in some job specific scissors, you can buy ones for the face and eyes with rounded ends, which are safer for a fidget bum


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Emma 

I use a Mikki Matt breaker from Pets at Home and it is defintely my most useful tool! 
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/matt-breaker-grooming-tool-with-replacement-blades-by-mikki-15598

To stop Daisy from shivering we dry her off the best we can and then put her in her Equafleece. This stopped her shivering and helped to dry her coat off aswell. They are supposed to be for outdoors but I found this a great use for them.  Here is a picture of Daisy in hers after a bath.



















Like Karen says I would invest in some grooming scissors, I believe that you can get ones with rounded ends for around the eyes but I haven't looked myself.

Good luck with the grooming.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I was using her equafleece like that but then read about them causing matts and chickened out! Gave u experienced it causing matts Sarah? Emma x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

No, I haven't, maybe I have been lucky. We don't keep it on until she is dry though just long enough to get over the shivery phase and then I brush her through again. The only other thing you could try is blow drying for longer which is what I do if I have more time. Daisy ends up more like a puff ball but I would rather that than the cold. If Maggie doesn't mind the dryer you could try this. It does take a while though  It is so much easier in the summer as they can just dry naturally.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

The aquasorb or easidri towel means you don't have to rub - you just blot, so they dry quicker and matts are not formed by the rubbing required by a normal towel. I endorse the rounded edge scissors too - P @ H have them.


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

simple answers not to bath her. Dont forget to cut under to foot between the toes.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

axl the cockerpoo said:


> simple answers not to bath her. Dont forget to cut under to foot between the toes.


Do u not bath ur dog? How do u keep them clean? I don't overbath Maggie she gets a maximum of one per month. 

I defo won't be attempting her paws I only want to give her a wee tidy around her face between professional grooms. Emma x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thinning scissors may be useful for you then as they give a more natural look for fringe trimming rather than a blunt cut edge. 

I also spray Tropiclean Mat Remover on a wet coat after bathing (no rinsing required) and this make combing through much easier.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive always bath Buddy from 8 wks old,i use the easdri towl (blot and wring,blot and wring) I then use tropiclean leave in de-matt.
Once he is out of the bath and running around like an idiot i now use his collar and lead and secure him to the stair banister (mad i know but otherwise he wouldnt sit still) i will then blow dry him while using a slicker brush till he is completly dry,spray on some colonge and job done.
If you want to trim around the face comb all his facial hair forward trim and then shape with dog thinning scissors,ive also trimmed Buddys ears with the thinning scissors as i dont want long cocker like ears.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry not the best picture as his face does need a trim on this one


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Sarah I bought a Matt buster today! It's great. Before I bought it I booked Maggie in at the groomers. So will hopefully be able to keep on top of the Matts after her next haircut. New groomer this time tho eeeeeeek! It's in a few wks so will continue to work away at those matts. Emma x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Slickers are fab, but they do not get to the skin. With a long coated dog, you need to have the long strong teeth or you won't get anywhere. A simply metal comb is a must have to work alongside the de-matter and slicker. http://www.pet-bliss.com/acatalog/WahlMetalDogCombSmallImage.jpg 

As for the shivering, something like this'll fix you right up.  http://upload.ecvv.com/upload/Product/20116/China_Portable_hair_dryer_dog_grooming_hair_dryer2011691628221.jpg But, they tend to cost a lot. But then again, they do last forever. I couldn't live without one for more them a week! Just can't stand wet dogs lol.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Emma said:


> Sarah I bought a Matt buster today! It's great. Before I bought it I booked Maggie in at the groomers. So will hopefully be able to keep on top of the Matts after her next haircut. New groomer this time tho eeeeeeek! It's in a few wks so will continue to work away at those matts. Emma x


That's good Emma, glad it is a success.I wouldnt be without mine!  The more you can keep on top of the matts the less traumatic the groomers will be. Daisy just had her first groom and I was so glad I was very specific about what I wanted even to the point of writing a list! Apart from a bit of a short fringe all was good!  Hope it goes well for you. x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol I'm not too fussy when it comes to her haircut. Prefer her longer but it's not practical, new groomer seems nice. I kind of have the same attitude to mhgies coat as my hair, it grows back! Hehe. Last time she was cut I couldn't stop laughing at how funny she looked. Emma x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

As for the shivering, something like this'll fix you right up.  http://upload.ecvv.com/upload/Product/20116/China_Portable_hair_dryer_dog_grooming_hair_dryer2011691628221.jpg But, they tend to cost a lot. But then again, they do last forever. I couldn't live without one for more them a week! Just can't stand wet dogs lol.[/QUOTE]

ive got 1 very similar to this and wispa doesnt like it much, but i dont know if im using it propably as there was no instructions, how far away do you hold it from them and all that sort of stuff???!!! lol im hopeless!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Dawn, blow dryers do take a little time for a dog to adjust to. But over time, it'll get better! 

How far away you hold the nuzzle will depend on the body part it's pointing at. Here's how I do 'Lo. I start out with her on a towel up on something (about waist height) in a sit, pointing away from me. I hold onto her tail (if she tries to stand) or her chest or scruff (if she tries to pull away) and start on her lower body. The nozzle can be very close, nearly touching her skin and you should be moving in it left/right patterns fast. Once 2/3 of her back is done, I stand her up with a hand under her stomach then switch to her foreleg as I do her back legs. Same closeness. Then I do the front legs, holding each one as it's done, and end with the head. I do here head two ways, on the floor, and on the stand. For the stand I hold her ear shut, and her head steady. (a few fingers around her muzzle, thump pressing down to close ear) For this have the nozzle a ways a way, like 1 to 1.5 feet. If she's hating it, I sometimes just leave her head a bit wet. For the floor option, I hold her in my lap (crossed legs) so she can shove her head down and 'hide' from the air. I leave her ears half wet part of the time, she hates having her ears done.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks Enneirda thats a big help, ill try all that with the next wash and blow dry! lol i think the instructions are rubbish cuz its ment for the professional groomer and they think we are all trained, im self taught and i think i dont do a bad job (if i may say so myself) :second: id put some pic on here but its to complicated.


----------



## chris04 (Jan 8, 2012)

you are great @grooming him!!..Looks nice!...I bathe Kittee about 1-2x a month..in the tub..then as im taking her out the tub bundle her up using two towels with only her face out ..rub her dry..then put her in her crate, sit down next to crate and use blowdryer to get her dry...she has gotten used to this ..she turns and shakes off the excess water..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dawn does your drier have to be on full power to get warm or does it blow warm when on a lower setting not sure if its supposed to be like that or its fault. Cos they are so strong on full x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi my drier has to be on quite high to get warm, so i sit infront of the fire and only have the drier on half way, its all a learning curve still for me! lol


----------

